# For New King James Fans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

I paid a visit to Allan and Son's, and for those who dared dream it, later this year, there will be a goatskin cover, India Paper (linen fibers and cotton), art guilt edges(red under gold). It will be out later this year!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 3, 2007)

What are art guilt edges?


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What are art guilt edges?


Art-Guilding is where there is first red dye along each of the edges of the Bible, after this comes a layer of gold leaf. It gives the edges more of a rose-gold look. Very nice. Also after time when then gold gets worn from your fingertips, behold ther is the red on the Word of God............I bt there is a sermon in that!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 3, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Art-Guilding is where there is first red dye along each of the edges of the Bible, after this comes a layer of gold leaf. It gives the edges more of a rose-gold look. Very nice. Also after time when then gold gets worn from your fingertips, behold ther is the red on the Word of God............I bt there is a sermon in that!


Thanks; is it always red ink underneath or have you ever seen say blue, green, etc? Curious since I may be looking at this kind of thing in future projects.


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Thanks; is it always red ink underneath or have you ever seen say blue, green, etc? Curious since I may be looking at this kind of thing in future projects.


Sorry, Chris. I was about answer your question when the phone rang (Mom, and you know a Texas Mom can talk)Any-Who, red is traditional and is all I have ever seen.........that does not mean it does not exist, but Chris man.....blue under gold, what are smoking man!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 3, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Sorry, Chris. I was about answer your question when the phone rang (Mom, and you know a Texas Mom can talk)Any-Who, red is traditional and is all I have ever seen.........that does not mean it does not exist, but Chris man.....blue under gold, what are smoking man!


I thought so--at least in my mind it looked good.


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I thought so--at least in my mind it looked good.


Chuckle, well....my wife says I have no taste, that blue and gold combo might be nice!


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

They are going to use the Cambridge Pitt Minion "guts", I just checked the CUP site since I did not remember CUP EVER doing the NKJV in any format. They do not even have it listed, they might be selling this to Allan.........


----------



## brymaes (Jul 3, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I thought so--at least in my mind it looked good.


I have a copy of the Book of Common Prayer that is art-gilt with green ink...


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

theologae said:


> I have a copy of the Book of Common Prayer that is art-gilt with green ink...


Really! How does it look?


----------



## brymaes (Jul 3, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Really! How does it look?


It's sweet, actually. I have it at church, otherwise I would send a picture.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 4, 2007)

I use a Cambridge Presentation KJV with art guilding. It is in goatskin leather. It truly is a piece of fine craftmanship.

Do you have a link to Allan and Son's?


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jul 4, 2007)

*Link to thier site*



Blueridge reformer said:


> I use a Cambridge Presentation KJV with art guilding. It is in goatskin leather. It truly is a piece of fine craftmanship.
> 
> Do you have a link to Allan and Son's?



http://www.bibles-direct.com/


----------



## etexas (Jul 4, 2007)

Reformed-Kermit said:


> http://www.bibles-direct.com/


Thanks for placing the link Kevin, I "plum" forgot!


----------



## etexas (Jul 4, 2007)

bump...........these will be to good to miss!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd still like to see a pic of that gold with green under printing if possible.


----------



## etexas (Jul 5, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I'd still like to see a pic of that gold with green under printing if possible.


I want to see that as well, I have only seen the traditional red under gold.


----------



## etexas (Jul 17, 2007)

Little update, the Uber-Nice NKJV Bibles will be out around Jan. 2nd, I put in an advance order!


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

Little update, I have gotten some PM interest on the Cambridge NKJV, I think the release date will be January 1st!


----------



## 3John2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Is it just me or do they NOT have any pics of their bibles?


----------



## etexas (Oct 24, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Is it just me or do they NOT have any pics of their bibles?


Man, I think if you Google up Cambride University Press , Bibles....there are pics.


----------



## etexas (Oct 29, 2007)

NEW UPDATE! If you want a Cambridge NKJV Pitt Minion.....you can get them now! From Allan and Son's....I ordered mine this morning. It seems the UK release is earlier than the US, I checked Amazon and they wil have them on January 1st. So if you can't wait, go to Allan.....if not wait till '08. For those f you who are impatient.....there is an Allan link on post 13.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2007)

Still would like to see this.


NaphtaliPress said:


> I'd still like to see a pic of that gold with green under printing if possible.


----------



## etexas (Oct 29, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Still would like to see this.
> 
> 
> NaphtaliPress said:
> ...


LOL. Talk to Bryan. He has one. I just have the old red under gold.


----------

